

If Not for Android, Where Would the iPhone Be? - ocean12
http://daringfireball.net/2013/04/if_not_for_android

======
anon1685
Am I the only one who thinks Gruber is greatly overrated? OK, we get it,
Apple's on top and anyone who thinks different (no pun intended) is an
asshole/douchbag. And again with how Eric Schmidt "wasn't exactly being
honest" etc.

My own TLDR: Google screwed Apple with Android, and for that they should burn
in hell for all eternity.

~~~
lostlogin
He might be overrated and he might be an ass sometimes (5by5 saga still bugs
me), but his style leaves others in the dust way too often. He credits his
sources, and links to sites in such as way that people actually go there. No
crappy link hidden in the footnotes. In addition, he acknowledges when he is
wrong, both in an update, and back where he made a claim on his site. There is
way too little effort given to standards such as these generally, and Gruber
sets a high standard.

------
ocean12
TLDR answer: in about the same place, with Samsung still being their biggest
competitor using something other than Android as their mobile OS.

